# Europe's HIGHWAY STICKER SCAM



## witzend (Feb 10, 2022)

Thought this might save some a few €'s


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 11, 2022)

Talking about a VPN, linux has onboard a tor web browser which does the same thing only free.


----------



## GeoffL (Feb 11, 2022)

FWIW, I saw that YT several months ago and was scratching my head at the apparent state complicity. That said, there are several similar scams online in this country where companies act as middle men and charge a fee to essentially relay your application for something that costs a lot less when applied for directly. EHIC was one of those and there's still a website up that charges over £30 for this free card and another that charges £25 for it's replacement, a GHIC, that is also free when applied for directly. Also, a similar scam is in operation for driving licence renewals. 



trevskoda said:


> Talking about a VPN, linux has onboard a tor web browser which does the same thing only free.


Tor browsers are available on Windoze and MacOS also. However, Opera browser (also available for Linux, Windoze and MacOS) includes a free VPN where you're able to choose the geographical region for the IP address it presents to the servers you access, which is useful for accessing geographically restricted content.


----------



## witzend (Feb 11, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Talking about a VPN, linux has onboard a tor web browser which does the same thing only free.


I've heard Linux is supposed to be good but can it really get road tolls for free ?


----------



## alcam (Feb 11, 2022)

witzend said:


> Thought this might save some a few €'s


When did the charge on Czech roads come into being ? Haven't been for a couple of years but never bought one previously


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 11, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Talking about a VPN, linux has onboard a tor web browser which does the same thing only free.



You can get TOR on Windows Trev. 



If you want to have someone killed and order 10 keys of coke wrapped in child porn...


----------



## mark61 (Feb 11, 2022)

Don't know exactly when, around 2010 for trucks and a few years later for cars and vans.

Only needed on motorway, unless thats changed.
I get one if entering on motorway, don't bother otherwise, unless I'm getting fuel and the petrol station sells them.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 11, 2022)

GeoffL said:


> FWIW, I saw that YT several months ago and was scratching my head at the apparent state complicity. That said, there are several similar scams online in this country where companies act as middle men and charge a fee to essentially relay your application for something that costs a lot less when applied for directly. EHIC was one of those and there's still a website up that charges over £30 for this free card and another that charges £25 for it's replacement, a GHIC, that is also free when applied for directly. Also, a similar scam is in operation for driving licence renewals.
> 
> 
> Tor browsers are available on Windoze and MacOS also. However, Opera browser (also available for Linux, Windoze and MacOS) includes a free VPN where you're able to choose the geographical region for the IP address it presents to the servers you access, which is useful for accessing geographically restricted content.


Opera is linked to google and full of spyware, stay well clear, duck or firefox and a few others out there, cheers


----------

